# Aussie Bee's



## konk353535 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello, i was looking at buying a hive of australian stingless bee's. I live in north qld, australia. was wondering if anyone else around here has any australian bee hives, wondering what would be involved once i purchase a hive, been reading up on pest control for honey bee's in america but not sure if we have mites in australia? (really not sure). 

Just after some advice for someone who is about to purchase a stingless aussie bee hive , was looking to buy from here: http://mycitygarden.com.au/category/native-bee-hives/

Kinda looking to just buy one hive and hopefully grow it to a few hives over a few years as a small hobby.

Thanks for reading


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Good luck, I have enjoyed many,many hours since I got my first bees last spring. Lots of frustration, and lots of learning. Welcome to beesource, enjoy your new endeavor. G


----------

